# Hello everybody



## EvaV (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello everybody,

We are a spanish family, living in Barcelona.
We are motorhome owners, and angeles (a new forum member) recommended us to visit this site.

We are planning to visit Ireland this summer (we already bought ferry tickets), so we are collecting info about do's and don'ts.

If we can help any of you with some info from our country, please feel free to ask.

We are happy to join your site.


----------



## carico694 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome
I hope to tour france,and spain next year for 6 months, so it would be great to swap info. I have not done Ireland but I am sure we have many members who have and many members from the emerald isle who can help you.
Have a great time.


----------



## TWS (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside, hope you enjoy your visit.

Regards Tom


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi EvaV, 
welcome to the site and enjoy your visit to Ireland. 
We are planning to visit Ireland in 2010, so sorry can't help with information, but we have a few members that live in Ireland and I am sure will pass on lots of info. I have seen a few threads on here already, so try a search.

Happy Camping


----------



## Belgian (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi EvaV,
Welcome at this most friendly site. Sometimes a 'poco loco' but always kind and full of advise and information.  Feel at home here 
Many of us are eager for inside information about Catalunya and the rest of Spain; so don't hesitate to post. 
Happy wilding, 
hasta la vista


----------



## EvaV (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks very much for your welcome.

There is a site in Spain containing a list of some places where some "wildcamper"  companion stopped sometime and wished to recommend.

This is the site: http://viajarenautocaravana.com/donde_parar.php

I hope this automatic translation is helpful: http://translate.google.es/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fviajarenautocaravana.com%2Fdonde_parar.php&sl=es&tl=en&hl=es&ie=UTF-8

You'll find a TomTom POI file available in the same page: http://www.viajarenautocaravana.com/rcs_gene/pdi.vea.zip

I hope it is helpful for somebody.
There are some more listings somewhere else, I'll try to collect them.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you EvaV for this add. 
It sure comes in handy


----------

